# I`m lookin for GT-381 Printer in USA



## Kwiklogo UK (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi 
I`m looking for a printer in USA that prints on GT-381. We have three of these printers and I want to start selling in the US. If you know a company or know of someone please email me at [email protected].
I`m looking for some quotes and prices, we already have ARP files set up already so it will be easy for both us and a prospective partner. Please do not hesitate to contact me and we can discuss volume of printing and prices.

Kind regards, 
Michael
Nadruki na koszulki Londyn, haft komputerowy Londyn, ubrania robocze z nadrukiem Londyn, Birmingham, Coventry, Leicester, Liverpool, Manchester, Bristol, - Kwik Logo


----------

